# no herp related - help with daughter modeling



## mickousley (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi guys,
My daughter has entered this competition and really needs your help to boost up her confidence and votes. She is 13 years old and really into the herps and needs your help. She has been a member of the Sth Cst Herp Society for the past 6 years, helps out at the reptile show and does the raffles. 
Go to www.aussie-kids.com, go to passion 4 fashion shop till u drop - click on the right hand side. Click on K, scroll down to KIRSTEN (510003), double click on Kirsten, put in you email address and submit. You can only vote once per day and the comp ends on 29th January. It would be great if you could all vote each day,
Thanks
Mick and Sue


----------



## misky (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted (and will keep voting 

Hope she does well


----------



## jordo (Jan 24, 2006)

will vote, good luck


----------



## peterescue (Jan 24, 2006)

Done, that'll cost you a consideration if you get and breed any Lowland Copperheads. :wink:


----------



## ScottBec (Jan 24, 2006)

Have voted once so far....

Best of luck to Kirsten
:lol:


----------



## mickousley (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks guys, its great that a group can support each other like this and Pete, I am trying to get some lowlands copperheads


----------



## misky (Jan 24, 2006)

happy to help... not that a pretty girl like your daughter Kirsten will need our help to win


----------



## redline (Jan 24, 2006)

i have put a vote


----------



## mickousley (Jan 24, 2006)

THANKS GUYS YOU HAVE MADE HER VERY HAPPY 
MICK


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 24, 2006)

I put a vote in 2


----------



## rascal779 (Jan 24, 2006)

done, vote entered. 
seems like alot of competition! good luck!


----------



## alby (Jan 24, 2006)

i put a vote in too shes up to 37 now


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 24, 2006)

I Voted to get my share of the loot :wink: Good luck Kirsten


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jan 24, 2006)

done and done


----------



## newtosnakes (Jan 24, 2006)

Done, she is up to 47!


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 24, 2006)

done.
cheers.


----------



## kahn_10 (Jan 25, 2006)

i voted !!!!! ill kep votin too!!!


----------



## Linus (Jan 25, 2006)

53 now


----------



## beknluke (Jan 25, 2006)

Up to 57 now


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 25, 2006)

Up to 69 now....... Wow what a number..........


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 25, 2006)

70 but we have a long way to go. Funny thing is. In politics this is called "branch stacking". Dont forget to vote using each email address you have...


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 25, 2006)

NOt letting me vote using different email addy's.......Must be reading the "IP address" (not sure) sent by computer??? Would that possibly be right? It is stating " I have already voted today......."


----------



## misky (Jan 25, 2006)

Now up to 75

I tried voting on my other email addys to but I got the same "you have already voted today"message


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 25, 2006)

"Our system allows only one vote per day per model from an individual IP address.....this still allows for you to vote for as many different models as you like."

I guess they made a lockdown, I was going to enter a vote from every email address I know! 1 vote from me.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yep,

I logged in as another user and still got rejected. it must me using IP's not cookies. So if you are given an IP address you might be able to vote again if you leave the net and then log in again. if you have a fixed IP then you need to vote from another computer I guess.

Sorry for the bum steer.


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 25, 2006)

Up to 78 with my vote


----------



## MrTono (Jan 25, 2006)

your up to 85 kirsten
good luck


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 25, 2006)

2nd vote down 86 now


----------



## Barney (Jan 25, 2006)

Done Good luck KIRSTEN

Now 88


----------



## Reptile City (Jan 26, 2006)

*Voted*

Voted!
Kirsten is up to 89 votes!
Good Luck

Jason


----------



## bigbing (Jan 26, 2006)

Best of luck to Kirsten. 90 Votes.


----------



## diamond_python (Jan 26, 2006)

I just voted. SHe is up to 91 now


----------



## thals (Jan 26, 2006)

Have just voted and wish Kirsten the best of luck


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 26, 2006)

Done. 93


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 26, 2006)

Another one for me.....

Peterjohnson..... Thats one saying I have never heard before.... "a bum steer"....lol.... Cant say I will ever use it though...


----------



## MrTono (Jan 26, 2006)

95

some of those young ladies have a lot of votes, is it the highest votes or are there different ages or groups

TONO


----------



## alexr (Jan 26, 2006)

97 Good Luck


----------



## beknluke (Jan 26, 2006)

99


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 26, 2006)

102 and she is now leading the "k"'s


----------



## mickousley (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Guys, thanks heaps for all of the support. It has really lifted her spirits to get all of the votes. She isn't in it to win, but the more votes, the more confidence she gets. VOTE 1 KIRSTEN 510003 (dark hair with flower in it) WE HAVE HAD OTHER FRIENDS VOTING FOR THE WRONG GIRL) : - she doesn't know that we are doing this and is getting really excited to be getting so many votes.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 26, 2006)

106 votes now


----------



## MrTono (Jan 27, 2006)

111


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 27, 2006)

114.......Good to see Mickousley


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 27, 2006)

116


----------



## beknluke (Jan 27, 2006)

117


----------



## beknluke (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, this would work if I just kept voting but putting in friends and families email addies yeah? I might do that and get back to ya 


Nup, scratch that one. Just tried it and it goes off your IP address and registers that you have already voted that day, regardless of the email addy that you type in.
Good luck guys 
Bex


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 27, 2006)

We tried it Bek but it must read your IP address or something because it stops you. You will need to go to a different computer


----------



## Rennie (Jan 27, 2006)

done


----------



## bigbing (Jan 27, 2006)

She's doing well - up to 128 now.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 28, 2006)

141......


----------



## beknluke (Jan 28, 2006)

143


----------



## bigbing (Jan 28, 2006)

145


----------

